# China opens unofficial police stations in Britain to hunt down people for their return



## City (Sep 15, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/worl...hunt-down-people-for-their-return/ar-AA11PDiB



> China has opened unofficial police stations in London as part of a growing network of Communist Party-linked offices accused of hunting down and blackmailing Chinese citizens to force them to return home.




Apparently there are 100 of these all over the world, from unrelated things like restaurants.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 15, 2022)

>There is no evidence the “police stations” have been used for this purpose.
Hmm.


----------

